# Norwich Poison



## woody

I had a friend in the store today who dug a 7 1/2" tall amber Norwich coffin poison bottle.
 I wish I had my camera so that I could have taken a picture of it before he sells it.
 He has been offered $5,000.00 US for it by a leading Poison collector.
 I guess it is so rare that it has only been reported but not seen by many Poison bottle collectors.
 It has the raised diamonds on the glass, typical of Norwich Poisons, and it is embossed Poison on the front and the back. Rolled lip, circa 1880-1900.
 It is also embossed Norwich on the bottom of the bottle.
 He's only been digging for 3 months.
 Go figure!!!
 He wants to sell it but is hesitant about getting the maximum dollar amount for it.
 I told him that whatever he gets from it will be pure profit, other than the time you put into finding it.
 I'll keep you updated to see what he finally gets for it.


----------



## deepwoods

Wow,what a great find.Thats whats great about this hobby,you just never know whatll'    pop up.A friend of mine just starting out,dug an awesome,crude teepee mineralwater-    apparently only one other one known.Norwich-is that U.S?


----------



## diggerjeff

woody-- please try to get us a pic of the bottle. it would be the first and only time most of us would ever get to see such a rare poison. talk about beginners luck!! i wonder if i quit and start over , if i could have this kind of luck. wow!!


----------



## woody

I'll try to get a picture, Jeff, so that I can show all the forum members such a rare find.
 What luck.
 I believe Norwich would be in either Conneticut or New York. I'm not sure.
 I kick myself for not having my digital camera with me but I didn't know he was going to show up at my workplace.
 He had it all wrapped up in a towel so it wouldn't get damaged.
 I'll do my best to get a picture before he sells it.


----------



## woody

Oh, he also had an eight sided aqua Carter's Indelible ink embossed on the panels that was blown in a mold, smooth base. 1 1/4" tall, cylindrical shaped.
 I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Bluebelle

Congratulations to your friend! Hope we do get to see a picture. 
 Norwich Pharmaceuticals is located in Norwich, NY, company goes back to 1887. Wonder what its original contents were.


----------



## ncpoisonman

Corrected.  I signed up and mispelled poison.  This will be my nick name from now one.


----------



## Maine Digger

Hey welcome to the forum ncpoisonman, eh er, *NCPOISIONMAN*[8D] Yep, that's your tag now![], but hey, it has a certain flair. You'll find this bunch of bottle afficiandos to be the most informed and friendliest group of people to be found on the web! Great poisons, poision! Can't wait to see what else you have to share with us!


----------



## woody

Yes, NCPOISONMAN, his poison is exactly the same as the one you have pictured.
 He turned down an offer of $5,000.00 for it and he has been told by Norm Heckler and Jim Hagenbuch that it would go in the $7,000.00-9,000.00 range at auction.
 I hope this helps to determine what yours is worth.
 He found it in Concord, New Hampshire.


----------



## ncpoisonman

Both of the 7 1/2 inch amber coffins will be on display at the Memphis Expo this weekend. As a matter of fact all three sizes of the amber and cobalt coffins will be on display as well as a cobalt crystal coffin with label. If you make it too the show drop by and take a look. They will be displayed on our table. Good bottle hunting too everyone and we will see you in Memphis!!!


----------



## dirtyknees

Hi I love this site i just found it today Me and my father are avid diggers at an old dump and and are finding alot of old bottles the reason i am posting this message is we have found a cobalt blue triangular bottle with the the lable norwich it stands 5 3/4 inches tall and 2 1/4 wide and on the bottom it has an M in a cirle the a 7 undernieth it i was just wondering could this be a norwich poison bottle any information would be great hope to talk to you guys later


----------



## dirtyknees

also just going through our collection we found a cobalt blue norwich triangle shaped 8inches tall and 3 inches wide


----------



## woody

My friend has listed his Norwich Poison bottle on Norm Hecklers online auction.

 http://www.hecklerauction.com/Auction73/olcatalog/db_paging.asp?page=6&order=

 Scroll down to #69 on the list.

 Estimated value is $7,000-14,000 dollars.

 Not a bad find for digging only a few months.


----------



## woody

He ended up selling this poison bottle for $12,000
 Not a bad find.


----------



## ryandhix

Does anyone know anything about my norwich I found it yesterday & still has the lid and its triangular shaped


----------



## ryandhix

this is it


----------



## Poison_Us

Unfortunately, this isn't worth much.  It's a late make bottle, probably 40's or later, depending on the cap's material.  But it could have held anything.


----------



## Ryan Schnitzer

nice


----------



## susanralph

I have a Norwich coffin poison bottle in cobalt blue, complete with approx. 1/3 full of original pills.  (98% in tact and the skull/crosbones and poison inscriptions readable). It is just like the one listed in the Hall of Fame picture and is without any damage except that the label is a bit faded, but readable.  I am trying to find a value for the bottle and some history on it.  Can anyone here help me?  I posted this on one of your other forums but wasn't sure if it was a good category forum to use.  This one seemed a bit more along the lines of my bottle.

 Thanks for any help.


----------



## epackage

Like this one???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Norwich-16A-Cobalt-Coffin-Poison-7-2-8th-Inches-Tall-/350590785991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a0d6d9c7&nma=true&si=mc86z%2FHZe415YqTYC4F0j4OrUT0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## epackage

Or this one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COFFIN-POISON-BOTTLE-Cobalt-Blue-5-size-/110933641993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d4290b09&nma=true&si=mc86z%2FHZe415YqTYC4F0j4OrUT0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## epackage

Or maybe more like this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Perfect-Hand-Blown-Cobalt-Blue-Coffin-Medicine-Poison-Bottle-W-Cork-NR-/251138584491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7906afab&nma=true&si=mc86z%2FHZe415YqTYC4F0j4OrUT0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## susanralph

its the one on this link.  I tried to load a pic but was not being very successful.

 www.antiquebottles.com/poison/fame.html   The cobalt blue coffin bottle..but my label is a bit faded.


----------



## epackage

How tall is your example Susan?


----------



## susanralph

It's 71/2" for bottle only and with it's cork in its 8"  All "titty's", lip etc in perfect condition.  No nicks anywhere.


----------



## epackage

Well the first one I linked is that size, so I think you have to figure that much plus whatever premium someone puts on a label and some of the pills. The secomd examples is the 5" size which must be harder to find, either way both bottles only had 1 bidder. Are you looking to sell it?
         Jim


----------



## susanralph

The reason I question the first one is that the seller mentioned that the hobnails were worn down were the label use to be...on this one there are no hobnails under the label..  I don't trust that it is the same bottle, even though the size is accurate.  She calls it a 16 A and I am questioning the accuracy of that.  There are so many of these buggers out there its a confusing mess for a novice like me.


----------



## susanralph

Yes maybe sell it if I can get comfortable with the value...Where is antiques roadshow when u need them!!!! LOL


----------



## susanralph

Maybe seller assumed that the "worn off" hobnails they thought, were really not there at all ever?


----------



## epackage

That is a K-16 and the wear she is talking about is too the points of the hobnails near where the top of the label would have been, at least the way I read it...


----------



## susanralph

Mine is a 16A embossed on the bottom of the bottle.  You are probably right about the wear...not the whole section of the label.  Got it.


----------



## epackage

Her's was also embossed Norwich 16A on the bottom...[]


----------



## susanralph

Hey thanks for your help.   You have been a great help to me.


----------



## epackage

Happy to do it, best of luck....[]


----------



## 2find4me

Could Norwich mean Norwich University in Virginia? I sold a stein from there that went for big bucks lots of people collect norwich stuff.


----------



## Poison_Us

Norwhich is for Norwich Glass Co.  There was a Norwich Chemical Co as well...which could have had their products sold in these bottles...  At any rate..

 you have a KU-18.  It's the tallest size for this group, but in the most common color.  Value is around $1000 - $1200, depending on the day.  The last one I saw on ebay started at $700, but I didnt see what it ended at.  With label and contests, it usually will bring more than the plain bottle.  It's a definite keeper.


----------



## Poison_Us

You can see some more of these in this thread from Jerry's collection

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Money-Shot!/m-483590/tm.htm


----------



## susanralph

thanks  What a collection!


----------

